# 406 days until Obama is out of office



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*406 days until Obama is out of office*

Harold posted this from the Obama Countdown


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I think he's been " out of office " more than any President in history but I am looking forward to his permanent departure...................from office.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

As stated last night at the debate... This is the most important election in our history, as it will determine the direction of this country. We will either thrive, or collapse.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Barack Obama will be re-elected by a healthy margin. I hope I'm proved wrong, but I'm not very optimistic. I plan on doing all I can to support and vote for the Republican candidate but I think too many people are still in "blame Bush" mode to allow BHB to get voted out.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Niteowl you took the words out of my mouth...Deval will get re-elected too unfortunately.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

*By Dr. Walter Williams*

*Can President Obama be defeated in 2012? No. He can't.. I am going on record as saying that President Barak Obama will win a second term.*
*The media won't tell you this because a good election campaign means hundreds of millions (or in Obama's case billions) of dollars to them in advertising.*

*But the truth is, there simply are no conditions under which Barak Obama can be defeated in 2012.*
*The quality of the Republican candidate doesn't matter. Obama gets reelected.* 
*Nine percent unemployment? No problem. Obama will win. *
*Gas prices moving toward five dollars a gallon? He still wins. *
*The economy soars or goes into the gutter. Obama wins. *
*War in the Middle East ? He wins a second term.*

*America's role as the leading Superpower disappears? Hurrah for Barak Obama! *
*The U.S. government rushes toward bankruptcy, the dollar continues to sink on world markets and the price of daily goods and services soars due to inflation fueled by Obama's extraordinary deficit spending? Obama wins handily.* 
*You are crazy Williams. Don't you understand how volatile politics can be when overall economic, government, and world conditions are declining? Sure I do.*

*And that's why I know Obama will win. The American people are notoriously ignorant of economics. And economics is the key to why Obama should be defeated**.*

*Even when Obama's policies lead the nation to final ruin, the majority of the American people are going to believe the bait-and-switch tactics Obama and his supporters in the media will use to explain why it isn't his fault. After all, things were much worse than understood when he took office.*

*Obama's reelection is really a very, very simple math problem. Consider the following:*

*1) Blacks will vote for Obama blindly. Period. Doesn't matter what he does. It's a race thing. He's one of us,*
 
 *2) College educated women will vote for Obama. Though they will be offended by this, they swoon at his oratory. It's really not more complex than that,
*
 *3) Liberals will vote for Obama. He is their great hope,
*
 *4) Democrats will vote for Obama. He is the leader of their party and his coat tails will carry them to victory nationwide,
*
 *5) Hispanics will vote for Obama. He is the path to citizenship for those who are illegal and Hispanic leaders recognize the political clout they carry in the Democratic Party, 
*
 *6) Union members will vote overwhelmingly for Obama. He is their key to money and power in business, state and local politics, 
*

*7) Big Business will support Obama. They already have. He has almost $1 Billion dollars in his reelection purse gained largely from his connections with Big Business and is gaining more every day. Big Business loves Obama because he gives them access to taxpayer money so long as they support his social and political agenda, 
*
 *8) The media love him. They may attack the people who work for him, but they love him. After all, to not love him would be racist, 
*
 *9) Most other minorities and special interest groups will vote for him. Oddly, the overwhelming majority of Jews and Muslims will support him because they won't vote Republican. American Indians will support him. Obviously homosexuals tend to vote Democratic. And lastly,*

*10) Approximately half of independents will vote for Obama. And he doesn't need anywhere near that number because he has all of the groups previously mentioned. The President will win an overwhelming victory in 2012. *

*-- Dr. Walter Williams* 

*IN ADDITION TO THE VOTING BLOCKS HE MENTIONS, THERE IS ANOTHER HUGE GROUP: THE NEARLY ONE-HALF OF ALL ADULTS DO NOT PAY ANY TAXES AND, IN FACT, MOST OF THEM RECEIVE MONEY FROM THE GOVERNMENT. THESE PEOPLE DO NOT WANT TO "SHAKE THE BOAT" TO DO ANYTHING TO STOP THE FLOW OF TAXPAYER MONEY TO THEMSELVES. *​
*Obituary* *Very Interesting! *​*
**Born 1776, Died 2008* *

**It doesn't hurt to read this several times....**
*​*Professor Joseph Olson of Hamline University School of Law in St. Paul , Minnesota , points out some interesting facts concerning the last Presidential election: *​
*Number of States won by: Obama:19 McCain: 29 *
*Square miles of land won by: Obama:580,000 McCain: 2,427,000 *
*Population of counties won by: Obama:127million McCain: 143 million *
*Murder rate per 100,000 residents in counties won by: Obama: 13.2 McCain: 2.1 *
*Professor Olson adds: "In aggregate, the map of the territory McCain won was mostly the land owned by the taxpaying citizens of the country.
Obama territory mostly encompassed those citizens living in low income tenements and living off various forms of government welfare..."

Olson believes the United States is now somewhere between the "complacency and apathy" phase of Professor Tyler's definition of democracy, with some forty percent of the nation's population already having reached the "governmental dependency" phase.

If Congress grants amnesty and citizenship to twenty million criminal invaders called illegal's - and they vote - then we can say goodbye to the USA in fewer than five years. *​


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Not so sure if I agree with the Blacks will vote for him simply because he is black. Yes I am sure a large majority will But I have spoken to Black friends of mine as well as complete strangers that I was able to strike up a political conversation based on something that was playing on a TV in a public place and most have let on they will not be voting for him again.

I also know people that blindly in the past have always voted "D" and even they have stated no way in hell!

I think this will be a close election regardless of the Rep. candidate. I just hope the rest of the Sheeple wake up between now and then.


----------

